# SSH vs FTP: Warum sehe ich Ordner nicht?



## cocoon (11. Juni 2010)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich mich auf unserem Server per FTP einwähle, sehe ich zwar sämtliche Ordner und Dateien im Webverzeichnis, kann aber keine neue Ordner erstellen o.ä. ("Permissions denied" sowohl in FileZilla als auch WinSCP). Wenn ich mich per SSH und root-Passwort einwähle, kann ich im Verzeichnis /usr/home/unser_name zwar Ordner und Dateien erstellen, kann auf diese aber nicht über den Webbrowser zugreifen ("Not found"). Auch sehe ich sämtliche Ordner nicht, die über den Webbrowser funktionieren (phpMyAdmin und Drupal). Das einzige, was sowohl per FTP als auch per SSH gleich ist, sind die Dateien .cshrc, .login, .login_conf, .mail_aliases, .mailrc, .profile, .rhosts, .shrc.

Woran könnte das liegen? Unser Hosting-Provider teilte uns zwar kürzlich mit, dass er sämtliche Sachen zu einem anderen (besser ausgestatteten) Server gepackt hätte. Aber die IP-Adressen (FTP- und SSH-Zugang) sind identisch, insofern muss es sich doch um den gleichen Server handeln, oder nicht? Oder greife ich da auf zwei unterschiedliche Sachen zu, weshalb ich andere Ordner/Dateien sehe?


----------

